# KISS Shacker Table - Home Build



## rusty (Mar 29, 2013)

Once I had some discarded rock from an abandoned gold mine located in an area known to have platinum. using another ball mill I had at the time milled the rock into fine powder.

Then I had a friend who had a shaker table run a pail of the powder for me, watching the table in action was a sight to behold as a small finger of concentrates came off the end.

Having no crucibles or a way to melt the cons took them into Vancouver BC were I had them melted, what I got was a tiny BB of silvery white metal, which I promptly lost.

I've decided to build my own shaker table from the various bits of junk laying about my shop. I purchased the Eriez magnets from a local Colony, the magnet sitting on the stool is for vibrating powders to get them moving, something like what you would see on a cement silo.

The other magnet with the spout moves material forward, like a conveyor belt would. With that quick back and forth mechanical motion I see the makings of my table, and the best part is that I can have infinite control over the table using the rheostat. 

The table may or may not have a practicable application in processing my e-waste.

Using the Eriez magnetics products will eliminate the use of excess hardware - KISS.


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 29, 2013)

Man, Gill. I want to come hang out with you. You build the coolest stuff, and it looks like you have a cool setup of tools, equipment, part, etc. Here you go again with starting another thread I will be checking every hour for new updates. I almost had to seek professional help because I was glued to my computer following the centrifuge thread....which by the way, I am still anxiously awaiting the picture of the finished product! :mrgreen: 

Steven


----------



## rusty (Mar 29, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> Man, Gill. I want to come hang out with you. You build the coolest stuff, and it looks like you have a cool setup of tools, equipment, part, etc. Here you go again with starting another thread I will be checking every hour for new updates. I almost had to seek professional help because I was glued to my computer following the centrifuge thread....which by the way, I am still anxiously awaiting the picture of the finished product! :mrgreen:
> 
> Steven



This project will go a bit slower, because of tables size will have to make room in my shop. Then I expect my diesel injector tester to show up early next week and I'm rather anxious to get my Mitsubishi running again.

You guys may recall my mentioning those magnetic drive pumps from dish washers and washing machines, one of these will be used in the table build.

To recirculate the water make a two compartment resivour, the first compartment to settle out the solids.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 30, 2013)

Another interesting thread to follow! Keep us posted. You might consider a triple containment for your recycle water. First just large enough to catch your waste, second much larger to allow the fine particles time to settle, and the third to pump from.


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2013)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> Another interesting thread to follow! Keep us posted. You might consider a triple containment for your recycle water. First just large enough to catch your waste, second much larger to allow the fine particles time to settle, and the third to pump from.



A very good idea, I was thinking two would work but I see your logic using three compartments.


----------



## rusty (Mar 31, 2013)

I may not have to build a shaker table after all, the Eriez magnetics came from a hopper exactly like the blue one below. I'll have to go back to the Colony and ask Joe where the rest of this equipment is.

The Colony has a huge building full of surplus junk, and you just never know what you'll find. Which is obvious with my purchase of the hooper, it was like three years later i learned its use. Now I wish that I had not cut it up.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 31, 2013)

It would be great if you could find the table. One of the tables I've operated (Gemini) had the funnel right on the end of the table with adjustable height off the table as well as small water jet to liquify your feed. If they have any extra feeders that you don't need let us know.


----------

